# Ammo Swap



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

I'll start. I need bulk .22 LR. I have several different Centerfire handgun calibers to swap.... anybody?


----------



## MEL (Jul 17, 2005)

I think I know where this one will go.....

I need .22 LR to. Will swap cash!!!


----------



## davi5982 (Mar 8, 2010)

What kind of .22 you looking for? 
I have some .22 lr. 
posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

davi5982 said:


> What kind of .22 you looking for?
> I have some .22 lr.
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


.22lr will work. But I found out yesterday we mere mortals cant ship ammo Fedex for some strange reason I need to find out more about on Monday....... so exchanges need to be face to face. I am in Metro Detroit.

what were you in need of for some of that .22 anyhow? Maybe you and someone else can help each other out.


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

I have a few. Do you still have my phone number? Call me after 8 AM most mornings. Jim.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

I break a lot of phones Jim lost your number. Please pm it thx. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## MDH (Aug 1, 2006)

I have some for some .223! Lol! I thought I'd at least try. I think you said pistol ammo anyway. It's definitely a good idea these days. I'll take a look at what I have and maybe I could trade you some for some .45 acp. 

MDH

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

E, how much .22lr do you need? i have some that I could part with, but still want to keep some around too. luckily i put in a decent order before the craziness happened.


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

ESOX said:


> I break a lot of phones Jim lost your number. Please pm it thx.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Look in your PM for my phone number. I have a few extra 22 bullets that I could part with.


----------



## Rico (Mar 15, 2001)

How many 22lr rounds are you looking for?

I felt comfortable when I reached 20k 

My S&W 15/22's with slide fires like to eat ..........
Each outing they are full after about 1k digested


----------



## roo (Mar 30, 2011)

I've got some 22 lr and some .223 fmjs.. Also have some 9mm brass and some 223 brass. Looking for 45 acp ammo or reloading components. Mainly bulk bullets. 
Hillsdale area.


----------



## Bucket-Back (Feb 8, 2004)

I'll trade some Blazer bulk for some 9mm,30/06 or 30 carbine brass on the west side of the state.

35 miles N of Grand Rapids, 40 miles N E of Muskegon


----------



## Steven Arend (Jun 27, 2003)

I have 22lr that I could trade someone for 9mm. I live in southwest Michigan.


----------



## roo (Mar 30, 2011)

Let's keep this thing going


----------



## WoW. (Aug 11, 2011)

While I never thought that it was a good policy, I always thought that this site does not permit the transaction of ammunition.

Did something change?


----------



## Epatti (Dec 23, 2011)

Steel cased 223 for .40 range ammo?


----------



## NorthEnd (Mar 4, 2013)

Flat of 3 1/2" X-Perts BB for #2s??

Anyone?


----------



## Bucket-Back (Feb 8, 2004)

Bucket-Back said:


> I'll trade some Blazer bulk for some 9mm,30/06 or 30 carbine brass on the west side of the state.
> 
> 35 miles N of Grand Rapids, 40 miles N E of Muskegon


I got rid of all that I'm going to.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Huh, it does say "Absolutely no gun or ammo sales please!"


----------



## Rasputin (Jan 13, 2009)

FREEPOP said:


> Huh, it does say "Absolutely no gun or ammo sales please!"


 
If I won't get in trouble for it, I would trade some .380 for just about anything. (I hardly ever shoot that)


----------

